# Fun with scammers



## someguy (Nov 17, 2003)

here is a funny site 
http://www.419eater.com/
takes abit of reading but its worth it


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2003)

Very interesting...


----------



## Mithios (Dec 17, 2003)

ooook !


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 18, 2003)

Maybe someone should try this stunt with one of the scammers in the bad budo section.


----------



## old_sempai (Dec 19, 2003)

Schmoozing one now... he calls himself Chief... wants me to say that I'm related to a Korean that died in a plane crash that happened in Guam Korea????????????  Guess he didn't study geography at all...........  going to drag it on, and on, and on... 

:rofl:

:cheers:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 19, 2003)

Mr. F,  How in the world could you be able to claim relationship to ANY Korean with a last name like yours?  Best of luck yanking the chain of the "Chief"


----------

